# Scaler 2 worth it?



## stanthemanNL (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi guys,

What are your experiences with Scaler 2? I know the basic chords but I'm not that good in making chord progressions. Therefore I was wondering if Scaler 2 would help me with making more interesting chord progressions but also also increasing my knowledge about music theory. 

What are your experiences? It sounds very handy but also feels a bit like cheating.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 17, 2021)

Simple answer: Yes

Longer answer: Scaler offers a huge amount of ways to be creative without needing to know all the chord progressions or even how to create within a chord progression. But the standout feature to me is that you can learn as you go by looking at what it offers. Plus you can record in notes and chords and it will identify them.

For me as a learner new to all this, one of the best purchases


----------



## SlHarder (Mar 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Simple answer: Yes


Yes! here also. 

Scaler will expedite your exploration of chords and scales.

I use it as a standalone between my keyboard and my Daw. It's a helpful reference when I need it.

One of my secondary uses is locking the notes of an unfamiliar scale to the white keys. If I really start liking a scale I then put some effort into learning it properly.


----------



## from_theashes (Mar 17, 2021)

For someone starting out with keys and chord progressions it is a great tool!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Mar 17, 2021)

I would get the demo and see what you think. That's what I did and it didn't do much for me.

BUT... in fairness... I didn't spend a ton of time with it and there is a considerable learning curve.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 17, 2021)

It's a great way to get inspiration and learn from it. 
I haven't used it a lot, but is there when I need to create something out of my comfort zone.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 17, 2021)

Couldn’t recommend it highly enough. It’s a brilliant tool. If you’re not really a keyboard player like me and want something that will easily create chords, progressions, phrases.... the list really does go on and on, then it’s a must-have plugin. Very reasonably priced too.


----------



## MusicStudent (Mar 17, 2021)

Agree with the "considerable learning curve" and also agree with all the affirmative answers. I am a big fan.


----------



## BabaGhanoushSpecial (Mar 17, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> I would get the demo and see what you think. That's what I did and it didn't do much for me.
> 
> BUT... in fairness... I didn't spend a ton of time with it and there is a considerable learning curve.





MusicStudent said:


> Agree with the "considerable learning curve" and also agree with all the affirmative answers. I am a big fan.


Interesting that you both mention the learning curve. I find it incredibly intuitive for what it does and how it works. As a tool for learning new scales and ways to get from one scale to another, it's an invaluable tool. It's definitely not for everyone or every situation, but for beginners like myself, I couldn't be happier with it. Especially over the original Scaler.



stanthemanNL said:


> What are your experiences? It sounds very handy but also feels a bit like cheating.


No such thing as cheating. It's a tool like anything else  I use everything I can to help make my music better since I'm still in the process of learning. 

Overall experience has been nothing but amazing. I use it as a standalone track at the top of my template and write out chord progressions I want to use then dump them into other tracks and try to figure out how to orchestrate them correctly haha. I don't use it as a FX plugin on other instrument tracks so I can't speak to that, but I know it has that functionality as well.

This video was a GREAT resource to go through how to use it. Ave is a hip-hop producer, but his walkthrough and explanation was perfect for me to understand it. Then School of Synthesis did a great overview as well for more in depth bits.





Check out the rest of School of Synthesis. They have updates and other videos on Scaler 2 since it originally launched last year that go over the new stuff too.


----------

